# Dog beds



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

I really really REALLY have a bit of an obsession with dog beds....BUT....my dogs are mean and don't even sleep in them! They have a lovely House of Paws bed but they only ever slept in it when they were puppies and now it's basically used as a dog toy box.  They love digging in the bed to find toys but they will NOT sleep in it.  I love the look of Tuffies beds and I want to buy one but there's no point.

Here's their bed! Cost me £50 and this pic doesn't do it justice.

http://www.houseofpaws.co.uk/product/HP139_Faux-Arctic-Fox-Snuggle-Bed.html

Some pics of the dogs using the bed when they were puppies.

Ruby the day I brought her home.










Alfie










Willow










Come on....make me jealous.....what beds do your dogs have? Links and pics of your sleeping pooches are welcome.


----------



## Dotte (Jan 23, 2012)

Bry has two pillows in the sitting room, one huge red man utd pillow (pound shop ) and a pillow from our bed, he also has a cheap dog bed from dunnes store in the kitchen and blankets on the floor in our bedroom and spare bedroom and he chooses to sleep on the floor behind the sofa or in front of the sofa or on the kitchen floor next to his bed, it's a joke 

I keep looking at new beds, especially the wolfy beds Wolfybeds - Luxury dog beds and accessories, nearly bought one, but kinda glad I didn't now seing that he wouldn't use it, but I think it would look better than those horrible pillows we have in the sitting room  They're so pretty and I wouldn't mind having a nap in one of them


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Aww that looks so comfy - I want a me-sized one!

Bedwise, we have the following. They all share their beds during the day, but at night they're all largely separated and 'their' beds refer to their night beds.

Ozzy - 2 XL Kurandas. Invaluable for giant breeds. Rock solid construction, very supportive, easy to clean, keeps them up and off the floors. I fully expect these beds to last the rest of my dog owning life. Have got the two of them side by side in the kitchen - Oz likes to sprawl out across the both of them  Kuranda UK Dog Beds for Homes, Kennels and Shelters: Home -

Jake and Dylan - XL Waggers Memory Foam Mattress. Brought for Blue for his hip dysplasia, but the greyhounds use it more than any of the other dogs do. They spend the night on it in the lounge. Memory Foam Dog Beds, Dog Products, Dog Collars, Dog Accessories | Waggers

Alfie - small Waggers Puffball bed. Kept in the cupboard under the stairs during the day but put by the front door in the hall overnight, where Alfie sleeps. Memory Foam Dog Beds, Dog Products, Dog Collars, Dog Accessories | Waggers

Blue and Harvey both have these in their crates - **New** Heavy Duty Waterproof Crate Pad Blue has a sheet of vetbed on top of his, Harvey gets too hot with it.

Have also got a XXL Waggers Thermal Fibre bed in the dining room - isn't anyones in particular, we used to have it in the lounge until we brought the Memory Foam bed and it was too good to throw out, so put it in the dining room. Memory Foam Dog Beds, Dog Products, Dog Collars, Dog Accessories | Waggers

We've tried numerous brands of soft/mattress dog beds but each time I go back to Waggers - they're expensive, but built to last - very durable, very comfortable and never go flat.


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Alfie has a Tuffies nest, the XL one and I'm half tempted to sleep in it myself some days 

It was touch and go when I first bought it as he wouldn't go in it at all at first  and even now, he goes through phases with it. Sometimes you can barely get him out of it then he'll ignore it for a few days in favour of the sofa, then back to it for a few days again  He's a strange one


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Tilly doesn't have a bed..... she has an apartment:biggrin5: aka "under the stairs"


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Tillymint, that is seriously fabulous 

I want to come back in my next life as your next dog


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Im loving these beds!  That puffball looks amazing, chocolate brown colour would look lovely in my front room, also like the crate pad...might have to get them one of those for their crate.

Nooooooo.....that's the tuffies bed I want but in brown.
Silly dogs should let me buy it and appreciate the comfort, but instead they would end up sleeping on the settee. 

Tilly is a lucky girl. :lol:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

An XL Tuffies woven bed with a fleece cover that he got last week. Before that an XL PAH memory foam mattress that had gone sadly flat after 6 months' use  although it was fab and he loved it whilst it lasted.

He has a 'house' under the stairs ...


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Coffee said:


> Tillymint, that is seriously fabulous
> 
> I want to come back in my next life as your next dog


Me too! :lol:


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Dogless - I love that sign, it's fab  Am laughing at Kilo's expression in that photo too, he looks faintly disgusted about something there


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Dogless said:


> An XL Tuffies woven bed with a fleece cover that he got last week. Before that an XL PAH memory foam mattress that had gone sadly flat after 6 months' use  although it was fab and he loved it whilst it lasted.
> 
> He has a 'house' under the stairs ...


awww love his Kilo's house sign they really handy those under the stairs cupboards except nowhere to keep the hoover


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Dogless said:


> An XL Tuffies woven bed with a fleece cover that he got last week. Before that an XL PAH memory foam mattress that had gone sadly flat after 6 months' use  although it was fab and he loved it whilst it lasted.
> 
> He has a 'house' under the stairs ...


Love the sign above his bed :lol: he looks sad though.....maybe he found out that Tilly has curtains and he's decided that he wants some too. :lol:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Coffee said:


> Dogless - I love that sign, it's fab  Am laughing at Kilo's expression in that photo too, he looks faintly disgusted about something there


He often has an air of disgust about him .



Tillymint said:


> awww love his Kilo's house sign they really handy those under the stairs cupboards except nowhere to keep the hoover


Luckily although this house is small, one thing it has is loads of storage downstairs . There is a really big cupboard / cloakroom on the other side of the stairs and one in the porch too .



CavalierOwner said:


> Love the sign above his bed :lol: he looks sad though.....maybe he found out that Tilly has curtains and he's decided that he wants some too. :lol:


Maybe....wouldn't be very 'manly' though .


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm very jealous of these dogs that have homes under the stairs... I'm now debating whether I could store all our 'junk' in another place and convert it!


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

WhippetyAmey said:


> I'm very jealous of these dogs that have homes under the stairs... I'm now debating whether I could store all our 'junk' in another place and convert it!


Me too! My cupboard under the stairs is at the back of the stairs (if that makes sense) and the door is in my kitchen.....it's full of junk and I really cba to clear it out. :lol:


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

We have a spare room with nothing in it except a broken bed, so I'm wondering if I could just give him a whole room! It's only a box room, but quite sufficient for a dog, I'm sure!


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

mine have an xl woven tuffie in the living room.
an xl wipe clean tuffie in our bedroom.
& an xl woven tuffie in my bedroom at my parents house for when we go there.
Spoilt they are


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

CavalierOwner said:


>


Cutest pic ever!

Mine have this in the lounge with vet bed underneath cos it's a tiled floor (heated, but not right to the edge) and a Tuffie by the OH's chair and a crate foam mattress and felt cover by my chair. 









This in the kitchen:









And the Kuranda:









But their favourite bed is us! 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

cinammontoast said:


> Cutest pic ever!
> 
> Mine have this in the lounge with vet bed underneath cos it's a tiled floor (heated, but not right to the edge) and a Tuffie by the OH's chair and a crate foam mattress and felt cover by my chair.
> 
> ...


Thanks!  I love that pic and her breeder loves it too (I send her regular pics)

Aaaaaw they look like they LOVE snuggling up together! The 1st pic looks like 1 dog with 2 heads. :lol:

They have plenty of beds to choose from, lucky doggies. :biggrin5:


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm always buying new beds
They have an XL crate and a play pen which aren't being used at the moment & a small crate which i put Daisy in overnight.
Then i have a tuffies bed, pink plastic bed & a leopard print cave all that im trying to sell as they refuse to use them

This is their favourite bed all 3 squish in it together 









And these are the new tuffies replacements









But now i also like these 
Hugo & Hennie Home Page

And they would LOVE this but not sure where i have room for it
Prince Cat Den at zooplus


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

CavalierOwner said:


> Aaaaaw they look like they LOVE snuggling up together! The 1st pic looks like 1 dog with 2 heads. :lol:
> 
> They have plenty of beds to choose from, lucky doggies. :biggrin5:


They have three beds in one room, two in another and must pile together like babies. Two on Thursday and still puppies!


----------



## CockersIndie (Dec 14, 2011)

Dogless said:


> An XL Tuffies woven bed with a fleece cover that he got last week. Before that an XL PAH memory foam mattress that had gone sadly flat after 6 months' use  although it was fab and he loved it whilst it lasted.
> 
> He has a 'house' under the stairs ...


This is amazing. I think, when I go to buy a house in the very far future, a cupboard under the stairs big enough for a couple of dogs will now be a priority!!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

CockersIndie said:


> This is amazing. I think, when I go to buy a house in the very far future, a cupboard under the stairs big enough for a couple of dogs will now be a priority!!


It's bigger than it looks; it's actually a pretty big space extending all the way under the stairs - room for two later!


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

I used to use duvets with covers on, and I did have 3 memory foam cushions with home made covers on them that matched the room. Becka got a bout of diarrhoea on one of the cushions and peed on another so the covers went into the wash, and then Darcey decided she was going to shred the memory foam on one cushion when I left her to see to the chickens 
I bought in my vet bed from the car over the weekend so the dogs had something to lie on (it's 1m by just over 1m) and was amazed by the fact I had 3 or 4 dogs squashing together on it to sleep, instead of on the sofa (although most of the time Cooper still prefers the sofa or my bed). I'm also amazed at how still the non slip stuff is on the laminate floor as the other beds have always moved about a lot, especially when the spots wrestle on them.
So I've ordered a load for the house, a 1mx1.52m in front of the fire, and a 10m roll that I am goingto cut up to to replace the mats in the kitchen, hallway and dining room. 
Becka uses the mat in the hallway as a bed at night and currently has a piece of carpet with the door mat on it as a bed at the moment, so the vet bed should be quite comfy for her.
I also have a bed up in my bedroom for them, which is 2 old sofa cushions with a home made cover on them to match my curtains, and 2 pillows, it's about 8 inches thick and only Harry seems to use it. I've made the cover a bit big so I'm thinking of adding a quilt on top of it so it doesn't look so saggy.
I'll probably get a piece of vet bed in my room as well as a rug/dog bed as my lovely rag rug I spent ages on has self destructed, with a little help from the dogs!


----------



## Nancy23 (Feb 7, 2012)

Tillymint said:


> Tilly doesn't have a bed..... she has an apartment:biggrin5: aka "under the stairs"


OMG! Thats is the coolest thing ive seen! that is one lucky dog!!!

My little one sleeps in bed with me and big girl has her red bed with vet bedding in (but she often has to share with the cat)


----------



## Beverage (Mar 22, 2012)

We had a nice bed when Ghost was a little pup...










Its long since been donated to my mums bichon frise ('s / s???)

He prefers much comfier positions:-


































Basically he sleeps anywhere. I think its the heat. He gets too hot in his nice warm bed


----------

